# Horror Portrait Tutorial



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are the links for this tutorial.....it's in two parts. Feel free to ask any questions.

http://halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68036-horror-portrait-tutorial-part-one.html

http://halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68038-horror-portrait-tutorial-part-two.html


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow... just wow!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Laurie very interesting


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Laurie, you are amazing! 
Your sculpting skills are truly incredible!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat. The music just makes it that much more spooky.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd give both hands to be able to sculpt like that. OUTSTANDING work!


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

That looks amazing! Great job.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much


----------

